# wish me luck



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

received a call last week from Therapy Dogs Inc, I am a tester for them, and was told there is an opening on the board of directors and they were wondering if I would be interested, I said yes, sent all my paper work in today, will know next week, even if i don't make it, I was honored that they asked, Max, Heidi, and Lilah all have their paws crossed


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

It definately is an honor, congrats and good luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hope that you get the position! And having all those paws crossed should cinch it


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

It is indeed an honor to be asked. Best of luck to you and a word of advice if you have never sat on a Board before -- get a copy of the Incorporation Papers, By-Laws, Policies, and Financial Statements and start pouring over them so that you know how the organization should be run. A big responsibility comes with a seat on any Board which includes a huge legal obligation. 

Congratulations no matter what the final decision is.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Good luck.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Woo hoo! Congrats and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats on the opportunity and good luck!


----------

